# Wearing Metal Jewelry Not Permitted!



## Joe Tedesco

http://www.usace.army.mil/CESO/Documents/EM385-1-1FINAL.pdf

*11.B.06* Metal jewelry (i.e., wristbands, watch chains, rings, bracelets, necklaces, body jewelry, piercings, etc) shall not be worn when working on or near electrical equipment.

*SAFETY AND HEALTH REQUIREMENTS*

*1. Purpose.* This manual prescribes the safety and health requirements for all Corps of Engineers activities and operations.

*2. Applicability.* This manual applies to Headquarters, US Army Corps of Engineers (HQUSACE) elements, major subordinate commands, districts, centers, laboratories, and field operating activities (FOA), as well as USACE contracts and those administered on behalf of USACE. Applicability extends to occupational exposure for missions under the command of the Chief of Engineers, whether accomplished by military, civilian, or contractor personnel.

*3. References.*

a. 29 Code of Federal Regulation (CFR) 1910
b. 29 CFR 1926
c. 29 CFR 1960
d. Executive Order (EO) 12196
e. Federal Acquisition Regulation (FAR) Clause 52.236-13

This manual supersedes EM 385-1-1, 3 November 2003

_*This goes beyond 70E requirements:*_

*NFPA 70E; 130.6 Other Precautions for Personnel Activities.*

*(D) Conductive Articles Being Worn.* Conductive articles of jewelry and clothing (such as watchbands, bracelets, rings, key chains, necklaces, metalized aprons, cloth with conductive thread, metal headgear, or metal frame glasses) shall not be worn where they present an electrical contact hazard with exposed energized electrical conductors or circuit parts.

*2009 70E Handbook Commentary:*

Workers must be aware if any of their jewelry or clothing could present an electrical hazard. Articles of jewelry that are conductive must be removed or effectively insulated at all times if a worker might contact an exposed energized electrical conductor or circuit part. Clothing that has metal or conductive threads or fibers must not be worn if contact with an exposed energized electrical conductor or circuit part is possible. Metalized aprons or face shields must not be worn within the Limited Approach Boundary. Eyeglasses containing exposed conductive components must be restrained and covered with appropriate PPE so that it is impossible for them to fall into or touch an exposed energized conductor or circuit part. Conductive body piercing jewelry must be removed before entering the Limited Approach Boundary.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl

now having stated that.....do naval and tounge piercings count in that? They are not generally the types to come into contact with live parts, as they are covered, and I am not about to lick a bussbar anytime soon.


----------



## Joe Tedesco

BCSparkyGirl said:


> now having stated that.....do naval and tounge piercings count in that? They are not generally the types to come into contact with live parts, as they are covered, and I am not about to lick a bussbar anytime soon.


I would say *yes* because "body jewelry, piercings" includes the items you describe. 

Break the rules here in Iraq and you get sent home; it is as simple as that! 

The USG wrote better rules and DoD Contractors must ensure that they will be followed.


----------



## RIVETER

*Metal objects*

I followed those rules when I was in the military and when my wife caught me out one night at a bar without my ring, I told her I was just doing my job.


----------



## user5941

some parts of the body just shouldn't be pierced:whistling2:


----------



## crazyboy

How are they going to know if I remove piercings from certain parts?:whistling2:


----------



## william1978

rewire said:


> some parts of the body just shouldn't be pierced:whistling2:


 Why not?


----------



## B4T

william1978 said:


> Why not?


you DON'T want to know :no:


----------



## Zog

rewire said:


> some parts of the body just shouldn't be pierced:whistling2:


Nor should they be near live parts


----------



## Zog

BCSparkyGirl said:


> now having stated that.....do naval and tounge piercings count in that? They are not generally the types to come into contact with live parts, as they are covered, and I am not about to lick a bussbar anytime soon.


Mythbusters did an episode about that, it was geared towards if piercings increased the chances of getting hit by lightning.


----------



## B4T

Zog said:


> Nor should they be near live parts


 
 who wants to be near dead parts.. live snapper is always more fun :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818

Hey Joe, thanks for taking one of my photos I posted on Mike Holt's forum and publishing it in EC&M without giving me any credit for it. That was mighty nice of you!


----------



## B4T

Peter D said:


> Hey Joe, thanks for taking one of my photos I posted on Mike Holt's forum and publishing it in EC&M without giving me any credit for it. That was mighty nice of you!


How come you didn't post the pic here


----------



## s.kelly

Seems like I remember reading (probably in 70E training) that _any_ metal on the body is a place that current will be more likely to leave the body resulting in a "blowout" of sorts. Think I remember belt buckles and the like being specifically mentioned as well as jewlrey.


----------



## wildleg

with all due respect to Mr Tedesco, I have worked for the Navy and while at times they have all the so called safety protocols they want, when it is inconvenient all of them go right out the window and they could care less about putting you in harms way if they want something done (and I'm not even talking about in a theatre). so when I see the safety notices and so forth, I have to laugh.


----------



## Marker

wildleg said:


> with all due respect to Mr Tedesco, I have worked for the Navy and while at times they have all the so called safety protocols they want, when it is inconvenient all of them go right out the window and they could care less about putting you in harms way if they want something done (and I'm not even talking about in a theatre). so when I see the safety notices and so forth, I have to laugh.


Ding ding ding. The only real issue is to be able to quote or immediately lookup the rule when asked.


----------



## user5941

wildleg said:


> with all due respect to Mr Tedesco, I have worked for the Navy and while at times they have all the so called safety protocols they want, when it is inconvenient all of them go right out the window and they could care less about putting you in harms way if they want something done (and I'm not even talking about in a theatre). so when I see the safety notices and so forth, I have to laugh.


 did you enjoy being surrounded by seamen :sailor:


----------



## crazymurph

Joe Tedesco said:


> I would say *yes* because "body jewelry, piercings" includes the items you describe.
> 
> Break the rules here in Iraq and you get sent home; it is as simple as that!
> 
> The USG wrote better rules and DoD Contractors must ensure that they will be followed.


 

Lighten Up Francis!


----------



## Joe Tedesco

*Body Jewelry*



crazymurph said:


> Lighten Up Francis!


Sir: Please explain your remark here! The rule I show is very clear; break it and you get to go home! Window or isle seat?

I would like to see this discussion continue toward an agreement. If an installer was working for you came into work with body jewlery that was exposed or concealed what would you do? 

I would ask that person to be sure that it was removed before working on my jobs. :thumbup:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl

Joe Tedesco said:


> Sir: Please explain your remark here! The rule I show is very clear; break it and you get to go home! Window or isle seat?
> 
> I would like to see this discussion continue toward an agreement. If an installer was working for you came into work with body jewlery that was exposed or consealed what would you do?
> 
> I would ask that person to be sure that it was removed before working on my jobs. :thumbup:


concealed, not consealed


----------



## Toronto Sparky

I'm just fine with the holes I was born with.. Don't need extras


----------



## Joe Tedesco

*Generator Fuel Lines*



BCSparkyGirl said:


> concealed, not consealed


Fixed! What is your real name? :thumbup:


----------



## Marker

Joe Tedesco said:


> Fixed! What is your real name? :thumbup:


Patricia D.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl

Marker said:


> Patricia D.


Its Petrella, TYVM..........:laughing:


----------



## Joe Tedesco

*Images*



Peter D said:


> Hey Joe, thanks for taking one of my photos I posted on Mike Holt's forum and publishing it in EC&M without giving me any credit for it. That was mighty nice of you!


Peter:

Please show me which one you posted over on that site that was used in EC&M!


----------



## crazymurph

Joe Tedesco said:


> Sir: Please explain your remark here! The rule I show is very clear; break it and you get to go home! Window or isle seat?


Lighten up Francis is a quote from the movie "Stripes". Joe you are so by the book. Do you embarrass your wife when the two of you are out to a restaurant and you sneak into the kitchen to take pictures of the electrical equipment?


----------



## Joe Tedesco

*Body Jewelry*



crazymurph said:


> Lighten up Francis is a quote from the movie "Stripes". Joe you are so by the book. Do you embarrass your wife when the two of you are out to a restaurant and you sneak into the kitchen to take pictures of the electrical equipment?


True, I am by the book, but I am reasonable and have to follow the companies rules. I often take pictures everywhere, and that can be shown by reading some of the articles I wrote here:

In the meantime thanks for clearing up the comment you made.

:thumbup:


----------



## crazymurph

Have you ever followed the book "The Kama Sutra"?


----------



## user4818

Joe Tedesco said:


> Peter:
> 
> Please show me which one you posted over on that site that was used in EC&M!


This is it:


----------



## crazymurph

Peter D said:


> This is it:


 

OMFG that house will burn to a crisp


----------



## Joe Tedesco

Peter:

Ok now I see, please show me the edition it was in and then we can discuss the subject. In the meantime, I receive many pictures from all over the world; and I think that if that picture was posted by me when I did the articles for EC&M, then it may have been sent to me by another person. This was not uncommon.


http://s286.photobucket.com/albums/ll106/electricman277/I do enjoy seeing all of your picture and if I am permitted I will develop a special album in your name on my web page regardless. 


Peace Brother!


----------



## brother

Peter D said:


> Hey Joe, thanks for taking one of my photos I posted on Mike Holt's forum and publishing it in EC&M without giving me any credit for it. That was mighty nice of you!


What photo was that?

never mind , saw the pic after I posted..


----------



## jwjrw

BCSparkyGirl said:


> concealed, not consealed


 
I only require no rings or necklaces. If they have an earring or ring else where I dont care.


----------



## jwjrw

crazymurph said:


> OMFG that house will burn to a crisp


 
Ok now I want to know the story about the picture. What violations etc.


----------



## codeone

jwjrw said:


> Ok now I want to know the story about the picture. What violations etc.


 Distance from edge of stud.


----------



## jwjrw

codeone said:


> Distance from edge of stud.


DUH I know that. And with a stud guard its fine. I wanted the whole story. You know.... What the article was about. I have ec&m going back 3 or 4 years


----------



## codeone

Peter D said:


> Hey Joe, thanks for taking one of my photos I posted on Mike Holt's forum and publishing it in EC&M without giving me any credit for it. That was mighty nice of you!


I think he used one of mine someone else gave him about a year ago, Not that I really care!:laughing:


----------



## codeone

Almost lost a finger to a wedding ring years ago. Not to electricity. Was at home using a ladder, When putting the ladder back on the truck, started to climb down someone blew a horn to say hi . Distracted me just enough I caught my ring on the ladder with all my weight. Cant describe the pain. 
Where the flesh tore didnt hurt as bad as the pressure on the Bone. DONT WEAR JEWELRY WHEN YOU WORK!:no:


----------



## BuzzKill

BCSparkyGirl said:


> I am not about to lick a bussbar anytime soon.


 You might want to re-phrase that, some rude MF on here might misconstrue that...


----------



## Shado

codeone said:


> Almost lost a finger to a wedding ring years ago. Not to electricity. Was at home using a ladder, When putting the ladder back on the truck, started to climb down someone blew a horn to say hi . Distracted me just enough I caught my ring on the ladder with all my weight. Cant describe the pain.
> Where the flesh tore didnt hurt as bad as the pressure on the Bone. DONT WEAR JEWELRY WHEN YOU WORK!:no:


Fortunatley or unfortunatley....My wedding band is impossible to get off now adays. IF times require it...I tape it up.


----------



## cdnelectrician

I've had a piercing in my ear for years and it has never been a problem...I have been contemplating on getting a non-metallic piercing in the future though...


----------



## william1978

BuzzKill said:


> You might want to re-phrase that, some rude MF on here might misconstrue that...


 Seems like you already did.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## william1978

I see that our buddy USER5941 has been here.:jester:


----------



## codeone

Shado said:


> Fortunatley or unfortunatley....My wedding band is impossible to get off now adays. IF times require it...I tape it up.


 Cant get mine on knuckle swelled. My wife understands.:thumbup:


----------



## BuzzKill

I think it is a bunch of BS.
I might not wear my ghetto bling around a hot panel while tapping a new hole for a pipe, but this thing with taking off earings and rings is pretty silly to me.


----------



## codeone

BuzzKill said:


> I think it is a bunch of BS.
> I might not wear my ghetto bling around a hot panel while tapping a new hole for a pipe, but this thing with taking off earings and rings is pretty silly to me.


 Only if your listening to close to the bus bars at 460V or greater:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## xgumox

I wear glass,bone or wood when i'm at work for my plugs. Plugs if you don't know are what you call the jewelry for gauges in your ears. mine are 5/8.


----------



## william1978

xgumox said:


> I wear glass,bone or wood when i'm at work for my plugs. Plugs if you don't know are what you call the jewelry for gauges in your ears. mine are 5/8.


 :001_huh::blink:


----------



## B4T

xgumox said:


> I wear glass,bone or wood when i'm at work for my plugs. Plugs if you don't know are what you call the jewelry for gauges in your ears. mine are 5/8.


OK.. and why the need for holes that big to begin with.

Sorry, but that is just plain stupid :no:

I see young kids with holes in their ears big enough for a nickel to fit and I want to smack some sense into them 

I know.. I will STFU


----------



## Speedy Petey

Hey, I still have two holes in one ear that never closed up. I was pretty progressive in the early 80's myself when a simple earing was almost scandalous. I was even made fun of by an a-hole cop one time because I had ONE earing in.
That said, this whole culture of self-mutilation and barbaric tribal "adornments" is disturbing. From 2"-3" gauges (YES, I have seen them around here), to studs, pins and barbells all over the body, to corset piercing, to scarring. 

WTF is wrong with people???


----------



## codeone

Speedy Petey said:


> WTF is wrong with people???


 They want attention, rebelousness, cry for help, times we live in, disrespect for selves,disrespect for the system, no self esteme, etc.


----------



## B4T

All that garbage sticking out of your body limits your employment and guarantees a life of dead end jobs like flippin burgers or washing cars,

You also get to be a life long renter living in someone else's basement.

People pay you on (2) things.. skill and looks. all you want


----------



## captkirk

Body piercings are so 1990.


----------



## Speedy Petey

codeone said:


> They want attention,


I wanted attention too. I just got an earing and dressed funny. 

It's the extremes of today that bother me.


----------



## user4818

Black4Truck said:


> People pay you on (2) things.. skill and looks.


Tell me about it. I'm a billionaire based on just my looks alone. I don't even need skills. :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T

Peter D said:


> Tell me about it. I'm a billionaire based on just my looks alone. I don't even need skills. :thumbsup:


How is that "chick magnet" thing working out for you :whistling2:


----------



## Mike_586

Speedy Petey said:


> Hey, I still have two holes in one ear that never closed up. I was pretty progressive in the early 80's myself when a simple earing was almost scandalous. I was even made fun of by an a-hole cop one time because I had ONE earing in.
> That said, this whole culture of self-mutilation and barbaric tribal "adornments" is disturbing. From 2"-3" gauges (YES, I have seen them around here), to studs, pins and barbells all over the body, to corset piercing, to scarring.
> 
> WTF is wrong with people???


That would look like one of 480's lists....


----------



## wildleg

you left out giant metal butt plugs. I'm guessing those would be banned too.

Makes me wonder if women's IUD's are also banned.


----------



## jwjrw

captkirk said:


> Body piercings are so 1990.


 
NOT on the WOMEN!!!! And I mean the ones you cant SEE!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## xgumox

codeone said:


> They want attention, rebelousness, cry for help, times we live in, disrespect for selves,disrespect for the system, no self esteme, etc.


or maybe they just like how it looks? You can have piercing and have them be tastfully but some people do go overboard.

black4truck- i own my home so your wrong but thank you for you opinon, and you are right people do go by looks which is sad.


----------



## RIVETER

*jewelry*



user5941 said:


> did you enjoy being surrounded by seamen :sailor:


I don't know about him, but I wouldn't want to swim in it.


----------



## B4T

xgumox said:


> or maybe they just like how it looks? You can have piercing and have them be tastfully but some people do go overboard.
> 
> black4truck- i own my home so your wrong but thank you for you opinon, and you are right people do go by looks which is sad.


Take 100 clean cut suit and tie guys and 100 rockers who are into "body modification" and compare what they have and what they make every week.

Sorry, but successful people in the corporate world don't have metal objects sticking out of their face.

It works really good on people in the music industry, but that is it. 

I have met some really smart people who did really dumb things that cost them money in the long run in a very competitive world.


----------



## Speedy Petey

Black4Truck said:


> Take 100 clean cut suit and tie guys and 100 rockers who are into "body modification" and compare what they have and what they make every week.
> 
> Sorry, but successful people in the corporate world don't have metal objects sticking out of their face.


I'd still rather be a rocker than a suit in the corporate world though. :thumbsup:

I do what I do because I knew I would never make it in a suit.


----------



## RIVETER

*jewelry*



Black4Truck said:


> Take 100 clean cut suit and tie guys and 100 rockers who are into "body modification" and compare what they have and what they make every week.
> 
> Sorry, but successful people in the corporate world don't have metal objects sticking out of their face.
> 
> It works really good on people in the music industry, but that is it.
> 
> I have met some really smart people who did really dumb things that cost them money in the long run in a very competitive world.


Some of it might be tastefully done, but not a lot. I went to the drugstore and the girl was otherwise pretty but the piercing in her nose was pewter or something and it looked like a bugger. I did not say anything.


----------



## BuzzKill

Speedy Petey said:


> I'd still rather be a rocker than a suit in the corporate world though. :thumbsup:
> 
> I do what I do because I knew I would never make it in a suit.


 Boo yeah, Petey. 
I should post what I looked like in '87, maybe make it my avatar.


----------



## 10492

Joe Tedesco said:


> Break the rules here in Iraq and you get sent home; it is as simple as that!


I call BS.


I would like to read of one instance of this.

Just one Joe.

After incurring the expenses to find you, get you there, train you....I can't see them sending you home instantly.

Taking away rations would be a quick lesson.


----------



## LGLS

Black4Truck said:


> OK.. and why the need for holes that big to begin with.
> 
> Sorry, but that is just plain stupid :no:
> 
> I see young kids with holes in their ears big enough for a nickel to fit and I want to smack some sense into them
> 
> I know.. I will STFU


..or a mini mag light to hang on...
I'm with you!


----------



## codeone

Black4Truck said:


> It works really good on people in the music industry, but that is it.


Dont forget some Basketball players!:laughing:


----------



## shockme123

You probably wouldn't want to work with this gal then:


----------



## B4T

electricnewf said:


> You probably wouldn't want to work with this gal then:


There are people out there who will think THAT is sexy


----------



## 10492

Black4Truck said:


> There are people out there who will think THAT is sexy


It looks like a guy, some type of tribal elder.


----------



## shockme123

Dnkldorf said:


> It looks like a guy, some type of tribal elder.


Nah this is a woman who holds the guinness world book of records for the most body piercings. To this date she has a total of 6,005 piercings on her body 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elaine_Davidson


----------



## 10492

electricnewf said:


> Nah this is a woman who holds the guinness world book of records for the most body piercings. To this date she has a total of 6,005 piercings on her body
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elaine_Davidson


"She has more piercings in her genitalia than in any other part of the body - 500 in all, externally and internally"

ewwww....


----------



## electures

Dnkldorf said:


> "She has more piercings in her genitalia than in any other part of the body - 500 in all, externally and internally"
> 
> ewwww....


Thats gotta feel like a shredder. Ouch!!


----------



## Litlbeast

electricnewf said:


> Nah this is a woman who holds the guinness world book of records for the most body piercings. To this date she has a total of 6,005 piercings on her body
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elaine_Davidson


Hope she never has to get an MRI...


----------



## hot wire

You better follow the rules cause i heard they doing shotty work over there.Or they were I read a story about the miltary personal getting killed by the shootty work being installed..


----------

